# New heresy cover art on July 2



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Black library had on there website that on July second subscribers will get a free new heresy art wallpaper. By the little snippet it looks like sons of horus and emperor children. Could this be legacies of betrayel?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Speaking of covers, it's pretty cheap/lazy for BL to use the artwork from previous books (literally copied and pasted) on new titles


----------



## Stop Making Sense (Nov 4, 2012)

What previous books have those images been used for?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Stop Making Sense said:


> What previous books have those images been used for?





















I just realized it's probably an omnibus. But still lazy.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, it's an omnibus. It says so at the bottom of the Overfiend cover. Never heard of Forge Master till now v


----------



## F22Reject (May 2, 2011)

Bummer. Wouldn't mind a little more Scar bookage.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

F22Reject said:


> Bummer. Wouldn't mind a little more Scar bookage.[if it is legacies of betrayal, i believe the cover will be a collage of images, so there could be some scars on it


----------

